# بالفديو شاهد إختراعى لجهاز إستخراج الهيدروجين من نشارة الالمونيوم وشغل عربيتك ببلاش



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (23 يوليو 2012)

شاهد إختراعى وشغل عربيتك ببلاش
السلام عليكم ولله الحمد إبتكرت جهاز لتشغيل الهيدروجين من نشارة الامونيوم الموجودة تحت مناشير الالموتال ولله الحمد قمت بتجربه تشغيل باشبورى من هذا الجهاز فنجحت التجربه بنسبه 100% ومن هذا الجهاز تستطع تشغيل موتوسكل او سيارة او اى موقد ببلاش بقى التنويه ان هذا الجهاز هو تقليد لجهاز شفته على اليوتيوب لاحد الاجانب الا اننى قد اضفت عليه بعض الاشياء 
​اهدى هذا الجهاز لادارة منتدى المهندسين العرب وخاصه قسم الطاقه البديله ولكل مجتهد وباحث وعالم فى هذا القسم واخص ابلذكر اخى مبتدأ ليونكس فهو كان المشجع الاول لى 





https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.abdallah.1422


----------



## jomma (28 يوليو 2012)

ابوعبد الله المصرى قال:


> شاهد إختراعى وشغل عربيتك ببلاش
> السلام عليكم ولله الحمد إبتكرت جهاز لتشغيل الهيدروجين من نشارة الامونيوم الموجودة تحت مناشير الالموتال ولله الحمد قمت بتجربه تشغيل باشبورى من هذا الجهاز فنجحت التجربه بنسبه 100% ومن هذا الجهاز تستطع تشغيل موتوسكل او سيارة او اى موقد ببلاش بقى التنويه ان هذا الجهاز هو تقليد لجهاز شفته على اليوتيوب لاحد الاجانب الا اننى قد اضفت عليه بعض الاشياء
> ​اهدى هذا الجهاز لادارة منتدى المهندسين العرب وخاصه قسم الطاقه البديله ولكل مجتهد وباحث وعالم فى هذا القسم واخص ابلذكر اخى مبتدأ ليونكس فهو كان المشجع الاول لى
> 
> ...



سيدي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذه التجربة، من المعلوم انه يمكن استخراج الهيدروجين بتفاعل بعض المواد مثل الزنك والحدبد والماغنسيوم مع محاليل بعض الأحماض مثل حمض الهيدروليك وحمض الكبريتيك. ما ارغب في توضيحه ان الهيدروجين الناتج هو من مكونات الأحماض وليس من المعدن المستخدم، إذ ان هذه المعادن لا تحتوي على الهيدروجين. أيضا مثل هذه التجارب موجودة في كتب الكيمياء لطلبة الثانوية. بارك الله فيك مرة ثانية.


----------



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية ولكن لدي بعض الاسئلة لو ممكن اجابة 

هزا الفيديو هل اهي تجربتك هل هزا انت واصدقائك ام انه فيديو عادي من اليوتيوب ؟ 

- ما هي المواد المستخدمة في التفاعل هل هي برادة الالمنيوم مع بيكربونات الصودا ( البيكينغ باودر ) ام مازا بالضبط ؟ 

- كم المقادير التي استخدمتها حتى استخرجت كل هزه الكمية الهائلة من الهيدروجين في هزا الوقت القليل ؟ 

- طيب وبعد ان قمنا بتوليد الهيدروجين هل هناك طريقة لاخماد التفاعل ووقفه ومن ثم اعادته متى نشاء ؟ 


كيف تضمن خلو الاسطوانة من الاكسجين قبل ملأها بالمواد وبدء التفاعل از ان لو فيها اكسجين ومن ثم ولدنا الهيدروجين فانه سيتكون لدينا مزيج الهيدروكسي وهو خطير جدا جدا لان انفجاره رهيب وممكن ينفجر ليس بفعل شرارة 

وانما ايضا لو تعرض للقليل من الضغط 

ارجو الاجابة والف شكر والله يعطيك العافية 
-


----------



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2012)

اضف الى اسئلتي ايضا 

هل تفاعل خردة الالمنيوم مع مادة روح الملح هو افضل من تفاعل خردة الالمنيوم مع البيكنغ باودر ( بيكربونات الصودا ) ام لا ؟ 


وشكرا لك


----------



## الريس1 (29 يوليو 2012)

ما شاء الله _ بارك الله فيك


----------



## استاذ القانون (1 أغسطس 2012)

*توضيح مفيد*

تفاعل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم(الصودا الكاوية) مع برادة الالمنيوم بوجود الماء
لايضر وجود الاوكسجين في الاسطوانة
لا يمكن ايقاف التفاعل بعد ابتدائه
يمكن استخدام جهاز لحام الاستيلين وهو يباع جاهزاً في ألأسواق , فقط نضع المواد بدل كاربون الاستيلين , وتشغيل المحركات عليها( يجب استخدام مانع ارتداد اللهب لمنع حدوث انفجار)
الجهاز فيه خزان للغاز ولكن لايمكن خزن الغاز فيه لفترة طويلة كون ذرات الهيدروجين صغيرة جدا وتتسرب من الثقب المايكروية بسهولة


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا مبهر


----------



## ضياء الراوي (12 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله بيك
اخي هل تستطيع ان تخبرني باكمية المستعملة ووقت نفاد الهدروجين بعد التفاعل*


----------



## دعاب (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فبك ارجو الكميه والنوعيه بتفصيل يعنى


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## حسام الصباغ (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: توضيح مفيد*

احسنت فعلا فى فكرة مانع الارتداد او الفلاش باك لانه مهم جدا لعدم ردود الغااز لخطزرة غاز الهيدروجين


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 يوليو 2017)

حسام الصباغ قال:


> احسنت فعلا فى فكرة مانع الارتداد او الفلاش باك لانه مهم جدا لعدم ردود الغااز لخطزرة غاز الهيدروجين


لا اظن ان يكون هناك شرارة للخلف لان الغاز الناتج هو الهيدروجين والهيدروجين كما هو معروف مادة مشتعلة فقط وللانفجار يلزم اكسجين حتى ينقل الشعله للخلف وهذا لا يوجد فى هذة التجربة عكس التحليل الكهربي للماء الذى ينتج هيدروجين واكسجين
والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 يوليو 2017)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذه التجربة، من المعلوم انه يمكن استخراج الهيدروجين بتفاعل بعض المواد مثل الزنك والحدبد والماغنسيوم مع محاليل بعض الأحماض مثل حمض الهيدروليك وحمض الكبريتيك. ما ارغب في توضيحه ان الهيدروجين الناتج هو من مكونات الأحماض وليس من المعدن المستخدم، إذ ان هذه المعادن لا تحتوي على الهيدروجين. أيضا مثل هذه التجارب موجودة في كتب الكيمياء لطلبة الثانوية. بارك الله فيك مرة ثانية.



تقصد الهيدروجين ياتى بتفاعل الحمض مع الامونيم فينتج الهيدروجين وربما مع غاز اخر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 يوليو 2017)

ايهابووو قال:


> بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية ولكن لدي بعض الاسئلة لو ممكن اجابة
> 
> هزا الفيديو هل اهي تجربتك هل هزا انت واصدقائك ام انه فيديو عادي من اليوتيوب ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم سامحنى على التاخير بالرد المواد المستخدمة هي برادة الالمونيوم وجبتها من عند ورشة الموتال مع مع بطاسة كاوية وجبتها من عند العطار وبعض الماء 

اما بخصوص التحكم فى التفاعل او اخمادة فهناك بعض الاقتراحات اولا ان تعمل محبس ليصرف الزيادة فى الهواء اذا زادة الكمية عن الحاجة بشكل يدوي او الى كان تاخد الغاز وتعبية في انوبة وتحدد اقصى ضغط تصل له الانبوبة مثلا هنحدد لها 2 بار بعد 2 بار يصرب الزيادة مع نفسة ودي يعملهالك السباك 

اما المقادير فالاخوة قاموا بالتجربة وضعو كمية من برادة الالمونيوم ووضعوا مقدار مناسب للماء مع الحمض والحمض ممكن يكون ربع كيلوا او اقل او اكثر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (1 يوليو 2017)

ايهابووو قال:


> اضف الى اسئلتي ايضا
> 
> هل تفاعل خردة الالمنيوم مع مادة روح الملح هو افضل من تفاعل خردة الالمنيوم مع البيكنغ باودر ( بيكربونات الصودا ) ام لا ؟
> 
> ...


لا اعرف ما هو المقصود بروح الملح لكن غالب الظن هو حمض الكبريتيك عموما افضل من البيكنج بودر من وجهة نظري


----------



## محمد حسيين (22 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
في أحد المشاهدات لي تم استخدام العطرون مع نشارة الألمنيوم فلا أعلم هل هي المقصود بها (بطاسة كاوية) ؟


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2017)

محمد حسيين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في أحد المشاهدات لي تم استخدام العطرون مع نشارة الألمنيوم فلا أعلم هل هي المقصود بها (بطاسة كاوية) ؟



السلام عليكم 
المقصود بالقطرون حسب تسمية بعض الدول العربية هو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم naoh او الصودا الكاوية 
اي انها لا يقصد بكلمة القطرونة هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم او ما يعرف بالبوتاسه الكاوية koh
وان كان من الممكن استخدام اي من المادتين السابقتين


----------

